# Delta 50-840 replacement bags



## b0y9ggz (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi
I just picked up a Delta 50/840 dust collector with I believe are the original bags. They are still in good shape but I'm interested in upgrading to a one micron bag but I can't find anything. Does anyone have this unit or know a supplier where I can get the proper size bag?
Thanks.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I found in another forum where a user said these fit. I'd confirm with penn state. 

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/BC1-1V.html


----------

